# Schlechtester Marathon 2005



## bikehumanumest (9. November 2005)

die idee aus dem anderen thread aufgreifend wollte ich von euch den marathon wissen wo ihr am frustriertesten heimgefahren seid,mögliche gründe :

abzocke
langweilige strecke
schlechte ausschilderung
furchtbarstes t-shirt (bitte mit bild)

bei mir war das *RIVA*

weil bereits 25 meter nach dem start eine rechtwinklige abzweigung kam - somit das gesamte world cup feld nach rechts zog und "domino effekt" der fahrer links neben mir stürzte und ich beim ausweichen mit dem lenkerhörnchen in das absperrgitter geriet und ebenfalls stürzte... 

positiv war, daß ich nachdem ich lenker etc. wieder geradegebogen hatte das gesamte flachstück bis zum ersten berg alleine fahren durfte(ohne weiteres gedränge)... das profifeld war nämlich mit ca.50km/h einfach weggefahren *ohne* auf mich zu warten...

joe


----------



## Tomek (9. November 2005)

meiner meinung nach willingen!hohes startgeld langweilige strecke!40euro!!!   der rest war aber ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (10. November 2005)

Mein schlechtester liegt schon nen paar Jahre zurück. Die "Garmisch-Classics".....  

-Unglaublich langweilige Strecke, der totale Abtörn
-miese Orga
-teuer
-saukalte Duschen 
-vor Dreck starrende uralte Umkleidekabinen ( im alten Stadion-vielleicht hat man dort seit dem Krieg nicht mehr saubergemacht???? )
-Verkochte Pasta mit Wassersoße ( wahrscheinlich mit Tomatenmark angerührt )

NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE WIEDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mad

Dieses Jahr:

ODENWALD

Zu teuer, schlechte Orga( Verpflegungsstellen leer ), bis heute keine Startergeschenk....

Die schöne Strecke reißt es nicht raus. Hoffentlich wirds besser nächstes Jahr, war bisher einer meiner Lieblings-Marathons.


----------



## Duke Lion (10. November 2005)

Die Garmisch Classics 05 waren das letzte, da werde ich nie wieder an den Start gehen und kann auch nur allen abraten!

@Joe: Ich habe ein Bild aus Riva das dich 5 Meter nach dem Sturz in Riva zeigt, bei interesse mail ich es dir...

Cheers!


----------



## Nevibikerin (11. November 2005)

Ich finde die Stargelder generell zu teuer.
Die Marathons kosten doch alle min. 30Euro. Und die Startgeschenke kann man in der Regel ja auch nicht gebrauchen.
Denke da ist schon viel Abzocke dabei. 
Wenn es dann wenigstens gutes Preisgeld gibt kann man ja evt. darüber wegsehen, aber bei vielen Marathons gibt es ja nichtmal Preisgelder.

Warte vom Odenwaldmarathon auch noch auf das Stargeschenk und einen Sachpreis. Soll aber nach tel. Nachfrage beim Veranstalter die nächste Woche rausgeschickt werden. Schauma mal!


----------



## Aubachbiker (15. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich einmal zu dem Kommentar von Nevibikerin äußern.

Ich bin Mitglied im Orgateam des Aubachtal-MTB-Rennens in Wiesthal und habe doch einigen Einblick über die entstehnden Kosten und kann vieleicht etwas zu den Startgeldern sagen.
Aber erstmal danke an Adrenalino für Einstufung bei den Highlights bei den besten Marathons 2005.

Bei unserem Rennen nahmen in diesem Jahr 265 Biker am Hauptrennen und 35 Biker am Kinder-/ Jugendrennen teil. Das bei einem Startgeld von 20  bzw. 5  bei den Kindern. Es gab Preisgelder, Sachpreise für die ersten drei je Altersklasse und Sachpreise für alle Kinder. Zu dem bekamen alle Anmelder einen Gutschein für ein Nudelgericht, ein kleines Teilnehmergeschenk und die Streckenverpflegung muß auch da sein.

Mit dem Startgeld von 20 sind bis 2004 auch noch gut zurechtgekommen und konnten unserer Kosten damit decken. Aber in diesen Jahr sind die Kosten explodiert. Nach der Forstreform in Bayern sind die Genehmigungsgebühren 60% erhöht worden, nur damit mann auf den Wegen fahren darf. Das Landratsamt und die Gemeinde halten auch die Hand auf. Die Feuerwehr, das Rote Kreuz und die anderen Helfer der Streckensicherung müssen verpflegt werden, damit die sich überhaupt bereit erklären sich stundenlang in den Wald zu setzen. Der Müll muß entsorgt werden, die Zeltmiete muß bezahlt werden, Versicherungen müssen abgeschlossen werden, und, und und ......
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind die Startgelder bereits aufgebraucht und ein dickes Minus steht auf dem Konto.
Und mann weiß ja nie wieviele Starter kommen da sich 30 - 40% erst nachmelden.
Wären da nicht die vielen Sponsoren, die es glücklicherweise noch gibt wäre das ganze ein Desaster für den Veranstalter und mann könnte einpacken.
Und schließlich plant und organisiert man ja nicht über Monate ein Rennen aus Wohltätigkeit, es soll am Ende ja auch was übrigbleiben.
Bei uns zum Beispiel wird die Jugendarbeit aller Abteilungen des TSV Wiestahl aus dem Erlös des Rennens zu einem großen Teil finanziert. Ohne dem Rennen wäre eine gute Jugendarbeit gar nicht möglich.

Trotz den Rückhalt der Sponsoren werden wir aber gezwungen sein, die Startgebühr zu erhöhen. Wir werden allerdings auch versuchen, auch die Leistungen zu verbessern.
Ich hoffe nach diesem kleinen Einblick hinter die Kulissen sollte man vieleicht mit dem Ausdruck "Abzocke" etwas behutsammer umgehen.

Aber in einem Punkt muß ich Nevibikerin allerdings recht geben.
In der Ausschreibung aufgeführte Leistungen müssen auch eingehalten werden und die Qualität muß stimmen. Mir persönlich wäre es zum Beispiel aber auch lieber, wenn mann bei den großen Veranstaltungen wählen könnte, ob man ein Trikot will oder nicht. Ich habe da auch schon einen ganzen Schrank voll.

Ich kann zumindest versprechen, das wir alles daran setzen, unser Niveau zu halten bzw. noch zu verbessern. Wir wollen ja das ihr wieder kommt, es mehr Teilnehmer werden und die Sponsoren bei der Stange bleiben.

Viele Grüße

Gerd

PS.: Übrigens unser Rennen findet am 09./10. 09 2006 statt.
Infos demnächst unter www.tsv-wiesthal.de / Ausdauersport.


----------



## headshok (15. November 2005)

Abzocke worldclass mtb challenge Offenburg

Bei einer etwas ungeschickten Anmeldung sind dort 1.80 auf den km zu zahlen.  
Die Teilnehmerpräsente wahlweise anzubieten ist eine gute Idee. Jedoch wird  kaum ein Veranstalter dieses umsetzten wollen, da den Dreck ja sowieso keiner haben will.
Mit denen wird lediglich versucht irgendwie eine Rechtfertigung zu finden.

Dies nur um  zu verdeutlichen wie weit die Abzocke bei solchen Veranstaltungen wirklich vorangeschritten ist. 

War dort 2004 am Start:
-	angekündigte Teilnehmer maßlos übertrieben
-	Teilnehmerpräsent wurde nie nachgesandt
-	bescheidene Stimmung


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. November 2005)

Aubachbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin Mitglied im Orgateam des Aubachtal-MTB-Rennens in Wiesthal und habe doch einigen Einblick über die entstehnden Kosten und kann vieleicht etwas zu den Startgeldern sagen.
> Aber erstmal danke an Adrenalino für Einstufung bei den Highlights bei den besten Marathons 2005.
> ...



danke für die ausführliche schilderung.ich denke wenn beide seiten sich mehr in diesem stil verständigen würden (was wollen die teilnehmer / was sind die probleme der veranstalter)gäbe es weniger mißverständnisse...

wie im richtigen leben

wenn ich mir keine mühe gebe zu erfahren was mein kunde wirklich will muß ich mich nicht wundern wenn meine leistung ihn nicht zufriedenstellt...

und wenn die anmeldezahlen jedes jahr steigen denkt der veranstalter halt alle sind zufrieden gewesen...

zum glück gibt es aber auch veranstaltungen, die sich durch mangelndes management selbst eliminieren (garmisch)

joe


----------



## Adrenalino (15. November 2005)

Aubachbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mich einmal zu dem Kommentar von Nevibikerin äußern.
> 
> ...




Gern geschehen!  

Wenn - wie bei euch - Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt dann bin ich auch bereit höhere Startgebühren zu zahlen ( ja, schlagt mich ruhig für diese Aussage,mir egal ).
Gerade der Aspekt Genehmigungen Versicherungen etc.pp. ist einer den die meisten BikerInnen außer acht lassen.......ich reg mich jedesmal drüber auf : ne abgesperrte gesicherte Strecke mit genügend Sicherungspersonal wollen sie alle, dazu bestens bestückte Verpflegungsstationen, Pasta-Party, Duschen usw usw usw.....aber bezahlen möglichst wenig! Typische Discount-Mentalität!!

Außer acht gelassen wird auch der von dir angesprochene Verdienst-Aspekt: es soll ja was bei rum kommen. Manche haben anscheinend die Meinung, daß Maras und Rennen nur aus sozialer Wohltätigkeit heraus veranstaltet werden!  

Bin jedenfalls nächstes Jahr wieder bei euch dabei.....egal welches Wetter ist!!


----------



## Limit83 (15. November 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Ich helfe auch in der Organiastion eines Marathons mit (Bank 1 Saar MTB Marathon in St. Ingbert) und finde daher auch Startgelder von ca 30 völlig in Ordnung, solange die Gegenleistung stimmt. 
Wo das dieses Jahr definitiv nicht der Fall war, war in Willingen! Auch wenn der Veranstalter behauptet, dass nur der Neid der CC Worldcup- und Marathonfahrer über die Downhiller und Fourcrosser gesprochen habe, als sie sich über die Strecke beschwerten, muss da doch wohl etwas dran sein? Die CC Strecke war absolut LANGWEILIG und eine Beleidigung für die Ur Disziplin im Mountainbiken, Worldcupunwürdig! 
Genauso der Marathon, es gab zwar eine Beschilderung, diese war allerdings bescheiden, man musst auf den Kreuzungen oft nach dem Pfeil suchen. Die Strecke war todeslangweilig! Aber was mich am meisten ärgerte war die Startaufstellung: Alle Distanzen starteten gemeinsam in 5 Blocks! Nicht nach Lizenz, Leistung oder Streckenwahl getrennt, Nein, nach Anmeldedatum! Lediglich die Profis durften mit ca. 20 Fahrern in einen getrennten 1. Block! Dahinter ging das Gedränge los! Dadurch wusste man nicht, wer Konkurent war, da man eben nach jeder der drei verschiedenen Runden austeigen konnte! 
Das es anders geht zeigt Kirchzarten, die sich die Mühe machen und die Einteilung in Startblocks nach Lizenz oder den Zeiten der letzten Jahre vornimmt (wir tun das in IGB zwar auch, aber bei gerademal 3 Startblocks auf der Mitteldistanz ist das auch nicht soviel Arbeit!).
Ich hoffe der Willingen Marathon wird NIE einen Worldcup oder eine andere Meisterschaft ausrichten!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## schweffl (15. November 2005)

Hi @All,

jetzt muß ich doch auch noch was zum Besten geben. Wir organisieren jedes Jahr eine CTF welche in der Max-Version nahezu Marathoncharakter hat. Die drei Strecken die wir anbieten sind immer gut frequentiert und werden auch meistens gelobt. Doch jetzt kommen wir zum Hammer, den der lautet ein Startpreis von 5 - 7 Euro. Legt mich bitte nicht genau fest, denn ich habe im Moment keine Möglichkeit das Ganze zu überprüfen.

Fakt ist, dass mit diesem Preis nicht einmal die Unksoten gedeckt werden können. Wir wollen aber nur minimal erhöhen, da ja sowieso alles schon schweineteuer ist. Bei 400 Startern, die hatten wir letztes Jahr, kann sich jeder ausrechnen was da an Kosten anfällt. Selbstverständlich ist in diesem Preis die Verpflegung auf der Stercke mit dabei, und die kommt vom örtlichen Obsthändler, Bäcker und Sporthändler (Riegel und Getränke).

Trotzdem sind wir noch immer bereit eine Veranstaltung zu planen und durchzuführen, auch wenn viele Helfer oftmals die Arbeit nicht direkt sehen.  

Alos wir hoffen auf eine große Bikerschar am 6. August 2006 bei der TV-Halle in Heidelsheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (16. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Wo das dieses Jahr definitiv nicht der Fall war, war in Willingen! Auch wenn der Veranstalter behauptet, dass nur der Neid der CC Worldcup- und Marathonfahrer über die Downhiller und Fourcrosser gesprochen habe, als sie sich über die Strecke beschwerten, muss da doch wohl etwas dran sein? Die CC Strecke war absolut LANGWEILIG und eine Beleidigung für die Ur Disziplin im Mountainbiken, Worldcupunwürdig!
> 
> Ich hoffe der Willingen Marathon wird NIE einen Worldcup oder eine andere Meisterschaft ausrichten!
> Gruß Limit!



bei der vergabe großer events zahlen scheinbar andere argumente : $$$$$
zitat:

_UCI MTB World Cup wieder in Deutschland!

02.11.2005 - Vom 2. Bis 5. Juni 2006 findet in Willingen wieder ein UCI Mountainbike Weltcup statt.

Nun ist es wieder soweit und die Stars der Mountainbike-Szene sammeln sich in Willingen um gegeneinander anzutreten. Die Teilnehmer des UCI MTB Double World Cup werden in den Disziplinen Four Cross und Downhill den Zuschauern einen spannenden und abwechslungsreichen Wettkampf bieten. 

Wie auch im letzten Jahr steht das Festival im Mittelpunkt der Veranstaltung. Ein weiterer Saisonhöhepunkt in Willingen ist der BIKE-Marahon, welcher zu den besten Marathons in Deutschland zählt. 

Also liebe Mountainbike-Fans, haltet Euch die Pfingsttage vom 2. bis 5. Juni 2006 frei und freut Euch auf das große Mountainbike-Spektakel rund um Willingen. 

Wer nicht dabei ist, wird sicherlich spannende Wettkämpfe verpassen! _ 

na dann... ohne mich...

joe


----------



## Limit83 (16. November 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> bei der vergabe großer events zahlen scheinbar andere argumente : $$$$$
> zitat:
> 
> _UCI MTB World Cup wieder in Deutschland!
> ...


Für Four Cross und Downhill haben sie in Willingen wirklich was gutes geleistet!    Aber dafür die Marathonfahrer als Geldgeber mit einzuplanen find ich eine Frechheit!   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Four Cross und Downhill haben sie in Willingen wirklich was gutes geleistet!    Aber dafür die Marathonfahrer als Geldgeber mit einzuplanen find ich eine Frechheit!
> Gruß Limit!



die masse zahlt für ein paar "promis"...das ist leider ein weitverbreitetes konzept -  schon mal den koalitionsvertrag angeschaut ???

joe


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. November 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> die masse zahlt für ein paar "promis"...das ist leider ein weitverbreitetes konzept -  schon mal den koalitionsvertrag angeschaut ???
> 
> joe



kannst du deine politischen weisheiten evtl. im "ich bin ein typisch deutscher meckerer" oder im "politiker sind alle doof"-forum kundtun? irgendeine randpartei wird sowas sicher anbieten...

schlechtester marathon 05 war meiner meinung nach neustadt, aber natürlcih nur wegen dem wetter. bin dieses jahr nur relativ kleinere veranstaltungen gefahren, die waren alle gut, da nicht zu viel touristiker unterwegs waren (zb wie beim vulkanbike 04)


----------



## -Manni- (16. November 2005)

hatte mir vorgenommen den marathon in willingen zu fahren! komme aus der nähe von trier und es ist ja doch schon ne weite anreise! habe mich schon drauf gefreut, aber nach den ganzen beiträgen hier, ist er wohl doch net so doll! habe diesen sommer erst angefange zu fahren und nur bei kleineren veranstaltungen teilgenommen!!!

jetzt mal ne frage! ist willingen für einen "anfänger" ein erlebnis?


----------



## Limit83 (16. November 2005)

-Manni- schrieb:
			
		

> hatte mir vorgenommen den marathon in willingen zu fahren! komme aus der nähe von trier und es ist ja doch schon ne weite anreise! habe mich schon drauf gefreut, aber nach den ganzen beiträgen hier, ist er wohl doch net so doll! habe diesen sommer erst angefange zu fahren und nur bei kleineren veranstaltungen teilgenommen!!!
> 
> jetzt mal ne frage! ist willingen für einen "anfänger" ein erlebnis?


Also ich kann dir sagen, dass der Dolomiti Superbike für mich als Anfänger (2001) ein absolutes Erlebnis war! Aber Willingen? Mir war die ganze Atmosphäre dort zuwider! Da würd ich dir doch eher Kirchzarten oder Frammersbach empfehlen, das sind Strecken die haben Flair (Landschaft, Stimmung unter den Teilnehmern, Zuschauer) mit denen kein anderer Marathon mithalten kann, sind dem Begriff Mountainbikemarathon würdig und auch für Änfänger zu schaffen!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (16. November 2005)

[*I]Da würd ich dir doch eher Kirchzarten oder Frammersbach empfehlen, das sind Strecken die haben Flair (Landschaft, Stimmung unter den Teilnehmern, Zuschauer) mit denen kein anderer Marathon mithalten kann, sind dem Begriff Mountainbikemarathon würdig und auch für Änfänger zu schaffen![/I]*




EINSPRUCH: 

Auch wenn es vielleicht als Werbung missverstanden wird:

Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon:

Super Stimmung und wirklich tausende von Zuschauern....

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Limit83 (16. November 2005)

skyder schrieb:
			
		

> EINSPRUCH:
> 
> Auch wenn es vielleicht als Werbung missverstanden wird:
> 
> ...


Was man so liest, glaub ich dir das! Sorry! Hab bisher in keinem Jahr teilgenommen, entweder keinen Startplatz bekommen können oder es war ein regionales Rennen zum gleich Termin.
Gruß


----------



## roba (17. November 2005)

skyder schrieb:
			
		

> [*I]Da würd ich dir doch eher Kirchzarten oder Frammersbach empfehlen, das sind Strecken die haben Flair (Landschaft, Stimmung unter den Teilnehmern, Zuschauer) mit denen kein anderer Marathon mithalten kann, sind dem Begriff Mountainbikemarathon würdig und auch für Änfänger zu schaffen![/I]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da kann ich nur zustimmen. So eine Stimmung habe ich bisher noch bei keinem Marathon erlebt. Und die Zuschauer bleiben bis der letzte im Ziel ist


----------



## darkdesigner (17. November 2005)

Bin in diesem Jahr nur zwei MA's gefahren, gerade weil ich keinen Bock auf miese Veranstaltungen habe. Jeder kann doch sein Hirn einschalten und selbst entscheiden, ob man teil nimmt oder nicht. Wenn ich sehe die Veranstaltung kostet mehr als 30,- wird sie vorbehaltlos aus dem Kalender gestrichen. Wie bereits erwähnt gibt es zahlreiche CTF's in der gesamten Republik und die kosten nie mehr als 10,-. Klar kosten Versicherungen, Genehmigungen und Verpflegung eine ganze Stange Geld, aber warum geht es denn auch anders? Bei den CTF's gibts keinen Moderator, kein T-shirt und sonstiges Tralala drumherum, einfach nur ne ausgeschilderte Strecke und Verpflegungsstellen, reicht auch. Klar wer Zeitnahme und Ergebnisliste braucht, kommt um eine Rennveranstaltung nicht rum, aber selbst da zeigen Kiedrich (Rheingau-MA für 11,-) oder auch der Erbeskopf (25,-) das es anders geht.
Wenn die teueren Veranstalter keine Teilnehmer bekommen, wird es die Veranstaltungen auch nicht mehr geben, bzw. die Leute umdenken. Es liegt an uns!!!
dd


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. November 2005)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du deine politischen weisheiten evtl. im "ich bin ein typisch deutscher meckerer" oder im "politiker sind alle doof"-forum kundtun? irgendeine randpartei wird sowas sicher anbieten...



sorry hab jetzt seit stunden gesucht aber weder das eine noch das andere von dir empfohlene forum gefunden

werde daher weiter hier meine meinung sagen...

außerdem geht es ja nicht nur darum zu sagen das alles schlecht war sondern (siehe meine eingangsfrage oben 1) aus welchen gründen ihr eine veranstaltung als schlechteste im jahr 2005 empfunden habt

joe  (und wenn du den vertrag gelesen hast weist du auch das ich nicht alles schlechtrede sondern das da sehr spezielle sachen drinstehen die m.e.wirklich die masse trifft ! dafür bestimmte kleine gruppen bevorteilt...)


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. November 2005)

mist, dann muss ich selbst son forum aufmachen   

auf willingen (o.a. veranstaltungen, die durch marathonfahrer irgendwelche startgelder an 4x oder downhiller bezahlen) bezogen muss ich dir natürlich recht geben. aus meiner erfahrung ist das ne unglückliche kette:
veranstalter will kohle/masse anlocken, als folge wird entweder die strecke zu ner super-waldautobahn (wie in bad wildbad letztes jahr) oder wie in daun letztes jahr aufgrund unglücklicher startblockbildung (hatte keine lizenz) sowas von überfüllt, dass an den einzigen trailstücken gleich massenweise geschoben wird. 
dementsprechend sind bei fahrtechnisch schwierigeren veranstaltungen dann glücklicherweise oft viel weniger fahrer am bord


----------



## kastel67 (18. November 2005)

Moin,

tolle Strecke + unwürdige Orga......Neustadt an der Weinstraße!!

Gruß k67


----------

